# Revolution Rest



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone use one of these and if so do you like it. Most reviews appear good but I have seen that a few have broken. I am thinking about getting one soon.

http://www.trophyridge.com/arrow-rests/revolution/

and here is a youtube of it working


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

That is pretty cool. Great idea.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet. I can tell most of it is made of metal, but I wonder about the actual rest portion? It could maybe be plastic. That's what i would worry about. It would suck if that's what you had it in the woods and it busts on you. I want to try one! I also just read a review saying if your bow is too fast it can grab the arrow. It doesn't drop fast enough. My bow shoots around 315 FPS I don't know if that is in the "too fast" range or not. That could be scary though! An arrow goes flying the wrong direction! :O•-:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't get it. Exchange one possible point of contact for two? And since I don't have much trouble with arrows jumping up off the rest...

Good marketing, though. I'll give it a "B-".


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

you couldnt pay me to put that on my bow. if you are looking for a dependable drop away, put a simple trophy taker or a QAD on it


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to see one and wouldn't discount it from being or becoming effective. At one time the compound bow was laughed at and wasn't considered dependable enough.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

I bought one that I could not get to work. Had to much vane contact. Not saying it a pos but I'm not to impressed. Let me know if you want to take mine an see if you can get it to work. NN


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> you couldnt pay me to put that on my bow. if you are looking for a dependable drop away, put a simple trophy taker or a QAD on it


+1


----------

